# Print from XP to Mac Printer



## psychicVTEC (Jul 16, 2006)

I have a wirless network set up at my home.  Right now I can not get my PC to see the printer that is connected to my wife's iMac.  I've been racking my head for the last few days but a lot of the leads have been dead ends.  I don't understand this CUPS thing that I see on the forums for this printing issue and the Bonjour software doesn't help.  I see it go to the printer for a second and the status disappears.  When I look on her iMac, it shows that the print job as being complete but nothing printed. But that is impossible because nothing printed(and there is paper in the printer).  I set her mac to printer sharing and windows sharing. Is there ANYTHING else I can do to make this work?  Setting this up from a mac to mac is way easier than xp to mac printer.

Thanks.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 16, 2006)

From the MacOS X Help Menu:

*Sharing your printer with Windows users*

You can let Windows computers on your local network use any printer connected to your computer.

If the Windows users install Bonjour for Windows, you can share your printer with them using Bonjour. To share a printer, open the Print & Fax preferences, then click sharing. Select the option to share printers and select the printers you want to share. Use the Bonjour Printer Wizard on the Windows computer to set up to print to your printer.

Otherwise you can share your printer with Windows users by using SMB/CIFS, as described below.

*To share your printer with Windows users by using SMB/CIFS:*

1. In Print & Fax preferences, click Sharing.

2. Select the "Share these printers with other computers" checkbox, and then select the printers you wish to share.

3. Click Show All, click Sharing, and then click Services.

4. Select the Windows Sharing checkbox.

To print to your printer using SMB/CIFS, Windows users must configure an SMB/CIFS network printer and use the Postscript printer driver, even if the printer isn't a Postscript printer. Your Mac will translate the Postscript code into code the printer can understand. Have the Windows users see their Windows documentation for information on adding a network printer.

WIndows users printing via SMB/CIFS do not see any location information you may have entered for your printer.

Documents waiting to print on printers you're sharing are stored on your hard disk. (That is, your computer hosts the queue for the printer.)

*See also*
Windows computers
printer sharing
SMB/CIFS
*Open this for me*
Sharing preferences
Print & Fax preferences


----------



## psychicVTEC (Jul 16, 2006)

How do I configure the SMB/CIFS network printer and where do I get the Postscript printer driver? I've already done that portion on the Mac but on the XP side of things is where it gets confusing.  I'm not a expert on linking PCs and Macs so bear with me since I'm not very knowledgable.


----------



## MisterMe (Jul 16, 2006)

Windows XP ships with a PostScript driver. If you don't have a printer-specific PPD file, configure the printer as an Apple LaserWriter or as a generic PostScript printer. SMB is standard Windows XP networking.


----------

